# Half of my screen blue



## twewy1994 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all.

Right-Half of my screen is blue tinted ... does anyone know how to fix it?

thanks,

Twewy1994


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you checked the cables and connections to the pc and monitor,have you checked for any bent pins,did you check your graphics card is firmly seated and secured


----------



## twewy1994 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey

I tried but it doesn"t work..

İ made a screenshot ...
Link: 

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac128/Mert_Celebi/?action=view&current=Screen.jpg

thnx


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not surprisingly, the screenshot does not show the problem. A screenshot will not show most problems with the video adapter or monitor.

Is this a laptop?
If not you should try another monitor. If that does not resolve the problem you may have a bad video adapter.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------

